# Top Gear Bond Special



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Top Gear special on 50 years of Bond cars, monday 29th October at 9pm on BBC2 and BBCHD.

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/top-gear-james-bond-special-2012-10-15.

On another note new Top Gear is now exactly 10 years old.

http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/Top-Gear-turns-10-2012-10-10


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Would be nice if they celebrated the 10 years by showing the first ever episode.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Should be good thanks for the heads up


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Would be nice if they celebrated the 10 years by showing the first ever episode.


Here you go .

http://www.streetfire.net/video/top-gear-season-1-episode-1-full-episode_part-1_203794.htm


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks, look forward to this!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Here you go .
> 
> http://www.streetfire.net/video/top-gear-season-1-episode-1-full-episode_part-1_203794.htm


Just watched this, the studio looked empty and I never realised what cars came out 10 years ago, time flies!

Thanks for posting


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I ve been watching the old episodes too lol


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Ross said:


> I ve been watching the old episodes too lol


........time & time again on Dave?.:devil:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Here you go .
> 
> http://www.streetfire.net/video/top-gear-season-1-episode-1-full-episode_part-1_203794.htm


I thought Top Gear had been going long before that episode, even before Jeremy Clarkson appeared as a presenter? Or am I thinking of Top Gears predecessor?


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Saw the advert for the special on TV, and promptly booked it to record. Looks fun.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Funny how back then it was one man and his dog and a few of Jezza's mates that went to the studio. Now, you cant get a ticket for love nor money....


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

In planner cheers for heads up


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> I thought Top Gear had been going long before that episode, even before Jeremy Clarkson appeared as a presenter? Or am I thinking of Top Gears predecessor?


Top Gear's been on in one form or another since the 70's, Clarkson joined in the late 80's, then he left in the late 90's to pursue a couple of solo projects and then rejoined in 2002 when they started the current format of Top Gear. James May also briefly presented Top Gear in the late 90's along C4's motoring show Driven.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

If you have a dig around on Youtube there are some old William Woollard/Noel Edmonds clips from the 70s...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Bond special was brilliant.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree... great program...

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really enjoyed that,very interesting.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Never been a fan of Bond movies but I could watch the making of them all day long.

I now live close to a bus service that Ian Fleming once used and that's where the 007 came from.



007	Deal/Dover	London Victoria	Canterbury	National Express	Coach service.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

all i could see was it was another blatant form of advertising for the new film,,,and considering the whole point of a tv licence is no advertising its another breach of contract for the tv licence so frankly they can get stuffed


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought it was very poor,very little humor and a token Hamond in a car under water,bring back Jim'll Fix .... Oh hang on scrub that.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Product placement has been allowed in BBC Programs for years.

Amazes me. Top Gear do a good show loosely based on cars and they get slagged for not being serious enough. 

They do a more serious show on Bond Cars and they are not funny enough. 

Why people watch things with a preconceived expectation is beyond me. You will always be disappointed. Unless it's EastEnders. That's always worse than you think it will be.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> Unless it's EastEnders. That's always worse than you think it will be.


That would be impossible.


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

I really enjoyed it, it was put together well. I think I might re-watch it on a regular basis!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I really liked it, it was kind of like an hour long version of one of their tribute items such as the one Jeremy did on Ayrton Senna. 

Andy Wilman went on Radio 2 during the week and he said that they could only do it with one presenter because otherwise it would have been about the presenters and just turned into an episode of ****ing about, falling over and setting everything on fire rather than being about the cars. He also said that Jeremy had wanted to do it but was busy on another solo project.


----------



## Jjhart (Jul 7, 2012)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I really liked it, it was kind of like an hour long version of one of their tribute items such as the one Jeremy did on Ayrton Senna.
> 
> Andy Wilman went on Radio 2 during the week and he said that they could only do it with one presenter because otherwise it would have been about the presenters and just turned into an episode of ****ing about, falling over and setting everything on fire rather than being about the cars. He also said that Jeremy had wanted to do it but was busy on another solo project.


In glad that Richard Hammond did it, he's able to put a nice sense of seriousness into things. It made a pleasant change to what top gear do, don't get me wrong I do enjoy them playing up!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I really liked it, it was kind of like an hour long version of one of their tribute items such as the one Jeremy did on Ayrton Senna.


Yes Clarkson moaned for years what a pointless sport F1 was and only idiots would turn out to watch cars go round and round and round,then he gets offered the Senna tribute and a part in the Senna movie and F1 is the most exciting sport ever :wall:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Jjhart said:


> In glad that Richard Hammond did it, he's able to put a nice sense of seriousness into things. It made a pleasant change to what top gear do, don't get me wrong I do enjoy them playing up!


^ I gotta disagree. I'd rather James May had done it, as a personal opinion. I think he would have been able to supply us with so much more finer details, and interesting stories with relation to the cars, and films.

Hammond just doesn't float my boat when it comes to presenters


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> ^ I gotta disagree. I'd rather James May had done it, as a personal opinion. I think he would have been able to supply us with so much more finer details, and interesting stories with relation to the cars, and films.
> 
> Hammond just doesn't float my boat when it comes to presenters


I'd be surprised if the presenters have much say as to the input of such shows.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Was ok.The bit with ''Stig'' Ben Collins was good.


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

That and the bit about the DB9S. Only caught up with it last night. I found it quite dull.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

We enjoyed watching this! Put together well and I'm glad it was only one presenter. It was informative and intriguing! 

One to watch again I thinks. Thumbs up from me.


----------

